# Difference between Master Control 147.8.37 and 140.8.89



## nobelium5000 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been looking at the JLC Master Control, and there are two models that seem to regularly come up on the used market, the 147.8.37 and the 140.8.89

For example:

147.8.37 Example 1
147.8.37 Example 2

and

140.8.89 Example 1
140.8.89 Example 2

The 140.8.89s that I've seen seem to have a solid caseback, as opposed to the 147.8.37s which have a sapphire back.

Does anyone know any other differences?

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Musikfreak (Feb 9, 2009)

The 147.8.37 was introduced a few years ago as a successor to the old MC 140.8.89 and has a Diamater of 40mm with a rather thick bezel. The old 140.8.89 has a diameter of 37mm and as you already noted a solid caseback with the 1000h badge. The 37mm model is now brought back by JLC (maybe due to demand by customers) - I'm also one of the people how think that this model has far better aesthetics.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Musikfreak said:


> The 37mm model is now brought back by JLC (maybe due to demand by customers) - I'm also one of the people how think that this model has far better aesthetics.


You mean Master Control date 37mm is now part of the JLC current catalog? I don't see it on the website at least. It still has only 40mm. Neither was there are announcement at SIHH, AFAIK.


----------



## Musikfreak (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the information from a german watchforum. In this thread SIHH-Pictures (Attention: LOTS of pictures) you can also find a pic of the watch from SIHH (start from the end of the pictures and go upwards to find it faster). And it has already been spotted at an AD by a member.


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Amazing pieces! Just when I thought I'm on the verge on contentment with my soc, this comes along and smacks me on the back of my head! :-d:-d


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Musikfreak said:


> I have the information from a german watchforum. In this thread SIHH-Pictures (Attention: LOTS of pictures) you can also find a pic of the watch from SIHH (start from the end of the pictures and go upwards to find it faster). And it has already been spotted at an AD by a member.


What a thread!  WHAT A THREAD!! 

Are you referring to this:









Certainly looks different that the 40mm Master Control. Size is difficult to judge but 6, 9, 12 font is narrower and bezel is thinner. It is different versus the stock picture on JLC site









Thanks for pointing it out and even more thanks for this thread :-!


----------



## nobelium5000 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is helpful information!

Now, the watch on the JLC Site claims to be 139.84.20, but that looks very similar to the 147.8.37.

Does anyone know the difference between these?

They both appear to be 40mm with a thicker bezel than the 140.8.89.


----------



## IrixGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is my 147.8.37s It's a 40mm and I bought it on the stainless bracelet. To preserve the stainless bracelet I swapped it out with a genuine crocodile strap. Below are videos if each configuration. I love the 40mm size and personally wouldn't want anything smaller.Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control with Genuine Crocodile Strap Review - YouTube

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Review - YouTube


----------

